# Covid travel



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Just a bit of info from a recent trip, Easygit a budget airline flying from Portugal - the usual Covid-19 related precautions amoungst the passengers, masks and people spread out in the terminal (though plane was full so no social distance there) BUT the Easy groundsatff at departure gate were checking boarding card (by scanner) and passports (by hand) - so one staff handled every passport as every passenger had to remove face mask handover passport be identified by the one ground staff get passport handed back and put face mask back. There was no hand sanitizer and as it's the boarding gate nowhere to wash hands so a very high risk of crosscontamination. Other places I've been to there was a plastic screen and the passenger held their passport up on onside of the screen and the staff looked through the plastic screen to i/d passengers. So if you are going to fly better take your own sanitiser and wash your passport.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Strontium said:


> . So if you are going to fly better take your own sanitiser and wash your passport.



Or better still don't fly unless absolutely necessary until the virus is under control. Holidaying is not a necessity, just spreads the virus.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Not exactly a holiday trying to sort out a dead person's estate. Please remove my postings as I'm not interested in having anything to do with your bigoted suggestions.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

That was not actually aimed at you personally it was a general statement that people don't need to go on holiday while this virus is still circulating. 

My condolences on the loss of a loved one.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

So you selectively quote me then make a comment and pretend it's not aimed at me?





Veronica said:


> That was aimed at you personally ....
> 
> people need to go on holiday while this virus is circulating.


----------



## John and Cecil (Dec 22, 2019)

Strontium said:


> Not exactly a holiday trying to sort out a dead person's estate. Please remove my postings as I'm not interested in having anything to do with your bigoted suggestions.


Sorry for your loss.  It must be a horrible time to deal with a death in the family. Everything is 5 times more difficult with Covid. Like the hotels, they say the room is empty for 24 hours before your arrival for your safety but then while you are out getting breakfast the maid goes into your room to clean. I would rather have some wet towels then have the room contaminated. In the supermarkets the cashiers have a plastic shield between them and "their" customer but there is no shield between them and the customer standing 2 feet away from them in the next line. And everytime my credit card is charged they hand me a pen to sign and then I hand it back to them. It is absolutely ridiculous. There does not seem to be any independent thought process going on.


----------

